# Party at Mikes - The Final Countdown



## Mike Greene (Mar 2, 2007)

OOOOPPPSSS!!!! Las Palmas is 2 blocks EAST of Highland, not West!

Saturday starting at 6:00pm.

1119 Las Palmas Ave
Hollywood, CA 90038
(323) 383-7374

Las Palmas is 2 blocks east of Highland. I'm the 3rd building north of Santa Monica on the west side of the street. Building will be either white or light gray, depending on how much the painters get done today.

Come in the _back_ door. (I don't like to leave my front door unlocked.)

Parking: Street is easiest. You can park in the yellow (or at the meters) here on evenings and won't get a ticket. It's safe and I usually park on the street on weekends myself. You can also park in back of my building, but that will fill up pretty quickly. I also got my neighbors to let me use their lot, but you have to come here first because I have to use their clicker to open their gate.

What to bring: I have lots of Coke, Pepsi, 7-Up, Sierra Mist and Arrowhead water. I also have a bunch of Coronas, but they might be old. Anything else you'll have to bring yourself. There's a 7-11 two buildings from here, so there's no sweat about forgetting anything or last minute cravings. I don't drink a lot of beer, so be sure to take home what you don't drink so it doesn't go to waste.

My wife says I should bring wine glasses. Women are funny. She probably also thinks I'm going to wear a shirt that has buttons. But I'll be bringing some wine glasses anyway just so I don't have to keep hearing about it. I guess I might also be bringing carrots and celery sticks. And napkins. I should add that as tempting as it may be, it's not a good idea to say, "Well why don't you just throw your _own_ party!" Just sayin'.

She also won't let me hire any strippers. She's still mad because last time one of them put a rip in the pool table felt with her heels, even after we told her 50 times not to wear the heels on the pool table! It's when I tipped her anyway that my wife really came unglued and started laying down the law.

BTW, the prostitutes in my neighborhood aren't real girls, so don't do us any favors by bringing in that cutie you see in front of the 7-11. :shock:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 2, 2007)

One dare not ask how you discovered that...


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Mike, will you be able to bring a bottle opener with those wine glasses? Pretty please?  

I'll probably arrive shortly after 5pm (if thats ok) if you're busy working I'll just make it 6 instead.

First, Im heading off to Santa Monica to see if I can talk my way into Remote Control. Jose put this crazy idea in my head today that I just might do it. ~o)


----------



## midphase (Mar 3, 2007)

sorry to sound like a hick...but what is Remote Control?


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 3, 2007)

Its the name Hans took after dissolving Media Ventures.


----------



## midphase (Mar 3, 2007)

> Come in the back door.



I don't know if it's because of the strippers and transvestite jokes...but how come everything that Mike says lately sounds sexual?


----------



## Thonex (Mar 3, 2007)

look forward to it. I'll be wearing high heels again. Sorry abut the pool table last time.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 3, 2007)

I forgot the wine glasses. I have regular Coke glasses (I never turn down a free promotion) but if anyone else could bring a few wine glasses it might be nice.

I have a regular corkscrew bottle opener (as well as bottle_cap_ bottle openers.) If anyone is in love with one of those fancy bottle opening contraptions, bring that too.

Scott, 5:00 is fine. I may send you to the 7-11 for ice, which I also forgot to bring from home. Boy is my wife going to get the last laugh on this one! As usual.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok I'm late. Leaving now...


----------



## Thonex (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Mike,

Thanks for setting this up. I'm sure I can speak for everyone in saying we had a great time!!! And nice studio and great digs. Scott... you'll have to post some of those pics s we can all see our ugly faces.... again.


Cheers,

T

aka Andrew K


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 4, 2007)

Thonex @ Sun Mar 04 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Thanks for setting this up. I'm sure I can speak for everyone in saying we had a great time!!! And nice studio and great digs. Scott... you'll have to post some of those pics s we can all see our ugly faces.... again.
> 
> ...



Indeed a lot of fun, great guys.

Although it did get a little ugly when I punched out Kays

Mike, I WANT THAT VOX CONTINENTAL!


----------



## lee (Mar 4, 2007)

Was there any music creation / composing / experimenting / collaboration going on?

/Johnny -bored at work


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Mike,

Great party, great studio!


----------



## midphase (Mar 4, 2007)

Here come the photos!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 4, 2007)

A big thanks to Mike for letting us invade his studio last night, Mike, I didnt get a chance to say goodbye properly - thanks man, it was great to meet you.

And to everyone one else too, it was really cool (and a little surreal) to meet you all. A couple of introductions had to be made by username so we knew who it was!  

Everyone is a great bunch, its amazing how similar we all are in a way, I think there's a definite "composer personality". I'll post pics as soon as I can, off to San Fran today, I might be able to borrow my friends computer to upload some stuff.

My only regret is that we dont to get to do it more often!!


-Scott.


----------



## midphase (Mar 4, 2007)

more


----------



## midphase (Mar 4, 2007)

more


----------



## midphase (Mar 4, 2007)

one more pic.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like Reason in 3D...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 4, 2007)

And thanks Mike!


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 4, 2007)

Big thanks to Mike for hosting a great dig!

Nice to see everyone (again). Kay's is 'the man' with the camera (thoughtful). 

Glad we could all welcome our friend from OZ. Great meeting you Scott. Yeah, I'm sure it was a little surreal meeting all of us at once like that.

Good group of guys for sure! 8) 

PS.. Mike's studio and "ride" are the shit!


Cheers,
J


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 4, 2007)

Just echoing the thoughts of everyone else here.

Thanks Mike...can i hold my next party at your place?


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 4, 2007)

I like these get togethers. Composing is such lonely work and it's nice to be able to spend some time with other guys in the same boat. And I dare say this is a particularly nice group of guys. I really enjoyed the hang. 8) 

No surprise that Scott's a great guy in person. He even did the final vacuuming and a 7-11 run before the 6:00 start! And his English isn't all that bad, considering! :mrgreen: 

Part of the reason for me wanting to host this was that I needed a deadline incentive to finish the drywall and painting on the garage and get all the junk and car parts out of the studio. Jose can confirm that the studio everyone saw last night is nothing like it looked a couple months ago! :shock: After the garage painting was finished, it took me literally 3 days to clean, sort and move everything! I'm the worst if I don't have a deadline, so this worked out great! The studio looks like a studio again!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 4, 2007)

Funny how parties have that effect, isn't it. Our house looked like a warehouse the first four months we lived here - until the night before our housewarming party. 

That was almost 15 years ago, though, and now it looks like a warehouse again...


----------



## midphase (Mar 4, 2007)

I have to say that the highlight of the evening was when Mike played us his "Bill Nye the Science Guy" theme! http://www.billnye.com/ (if you're curious to hear it, press play on the TV).

Thanks to all, it was a great evening!


----------



## gamalataki (Mar 4, 2007)

Mike, Many thanks for being such a gracious host.

It was great to finally put a personality on the type written word of so many people.

What a diverse cross section of talented musicians. 

Jose, this morning I opened my cooler to find some of your XX's still there. I owe you some suds bro.

The after dinner entertainment of Jay's rendition of Paul Revere and the Raiders was priceless.

Next time, lets bring a clicked out scene and record some live tracks and then sweeten with samples.

_Scott


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 4, 2007)

gamalataki @ Sun Mar 04 said:


> Mike, Many thanks for being such a gracious host.
> 
> It was great to finally put a personality on the type written word of so many people.
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott but actually I was doing songs by The Animals.
This is evident in that I was playing the Vox Continental. Had I been doing the Raiders it would have been the Farfisa next to it.

Somebody stop me.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 4, 2007)

gamalataki @ Sun Mar 04 said:


> Jose, this morning I opened my cooler to find some of your XX's still there. I owe you some suds bro.
> 
> _Scott



Ummhmm, don't think I didn't notice that my XX's where "mysteriously" missing.  

No doubt it was a good time. I love this group of guys. o-[][]-o


----------



## gamalataki (Mar 4, 2007)

Ashermusic @ Sun Mar 04 said:


> Thanks Scott but actually I was doing songs by The Animals.
> This is evident in that I was playing the Vox Continental. Had I been doing the Raiders it would have been the Farfisa next to it.
> 
> Somebody stop me.



Actually it was your a capella "It's Just Kicks", before you started playing, that stuck with me.
That was PRatR, wasn't it; or am I that senile?? At any rate, it doesn't diminish the pricelessness of it. It's all puberty to me :lol: 

*Jose* - I'll keep 'em cool for ya! o-[][]-o


----------



## midphase (Mar 4, 2007)

found this while doing a search for Mike Greene and Strippers


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 5, 2007)

That's the best $2 I've ever spent....

But I want my G-string back... a dude's gotta make a living! :evil:


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 5, 2007)

gamalataki @ Sun Mar 04 said:


> Ashermusic @ Sun Mar 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Scott but actually I was doing songs by The Animals.
> ...



No you are not senile, I am. I don't remember singing "Kicks".


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 5, 2007)

kid-surf @ Mon Mar 05 said:


> That's the best $2 I've ever spent....


Like hell it was! As I recall, you didn't tip at all! Those were someone else's dollars! :evil: 

But thanks for lending me the g-string! 8)


----------

